# Milly my bun and other animals



## ellissian (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, I thought I would show you my other animals as well as Milly!

This is Milly







Bailey & Ginger








Poppy, Hazel & Kimmi






Willow






Honey






That will do for now, I might post the cats an dog later.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 16, 2007)

Aww, They are all so cute! Piggies are one of my favorites  And, Your hammies are adorable too.

Just how did you get all three pigs to pose (stay still) for that pigture???? I have a hard time just getting one....


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the black and white piggy. Ialso love your hamsters. I have two dwarf hamsters myself. (who actually just had 4 babies yesterday!)

Your bunny looks sweet.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 17, 2007)

luvthempigs, give piggies lots of food and the photo is easier. I do find it harder to get good photo's of them compared to bunnies.

Kathryn, you will have to post a pic of your new babies when you can.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 18, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Kathryn, you will have to post a pic of your new babies when you can.


There is actually just one left now. For some reason, Alice ate the other 3. Probably because she didn't feel like she was ready to take on all 4.  I got a video of the one pup today in the nest. It is not all that great because I was afraid to shine the light too bright on it. I'll try to upload it sometime this week. I'm busy redoing my room right now. The baby is about 3 days old now and just starting to get some grey coloring to his skin. :biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Jun 18, 2007)

Aw. I'm sorry about the babies Kathryn. Sometimes mums do stange things.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is the last remaining hamster pup at 3 days old. (today)


----------



## ellissian (Jun 19, 2007)

OMG, I've never seen a baby hamster before, he/she is so tiny!

How old are they when they grow fur?


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 19, 2007)

Right now, he/she has just started to get some greyish coloring as you can kind of see in this pic from yesterday, but today, it is a darker grey color. I can kind of tell what color fur the baby is going to have from this coloring, but I can't be exactly sure. He is probably going to be either grey like her father or black like her mother. There is actually the tiniest little hairs growing on it right now, but you can't really see them. At a week old, you will actually see the fur on it's back and it will finally look like a hamster instead of a little pink thing. :biggrin2:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 20, 2007)

Ellissian- your little furry friends are all so adorable. OMG If I had it my way I'd have a3 bedroom house, one room for me and my buns, one room for piggies and hammies, and another for some chinchillas. Then my boyfriend would leave me haha, but I would be so happy!!!


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 20, 2007)

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> Ellissian- your little furry friends are all so adorable. OMG If I had it my way I'd have a3 bedroom house, one room for me and my buns, one room for piggies and hammies, and another for some chinchillas. Then my boyfriend would leave me haha, but I would be so happy!!!


Haha.....my dream house when I'm older will have a reptile room, a bunny room, a rodent room, a bird room,a ferret room, and any other type of room that I will need. Oh, there will also be a cool desert-like area outside housing a giant tortoise. :biggrin2:Not to mention me having a million cats and a few dogs.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 21, 2007)

Ha........I would love to have some ducks, not sure why I just want them!

But I think I will definately be homeless if I bring any more animals home!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 23, 2007)

A photo or Milly and Keyra snoozing (not a very good one of Milly)






Milly loves Keyra so much and follows her around like a puppy. He grooms her, lets her sleep in his bed, drink his water and eat his hay. Where Keyra does'nt show Milly any affection at all, the poor bun looks so rejected sometimes!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aww that is so sweet!Poor little Milly, I guess he'll just have to get some extra cuddles and attention from his human slaves instead!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey and Ginger have been chattering and attacking each other.

I was recommended to try a buddy bath as this sometimes helps. It worked for about an hour then the fur started flying again.

Poor Bailey came off the worst.  He has a ripped ear, wound on the back of his head and a swollen eye.











I have put a divider in their cage until Baileys wounds are healed. Then I will try another bath and take it from there.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 25, 2007)

This is Benn my almost 4 year old Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Not the prettiest dog in the world but he is probably one of the most kind natured.


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

They are all so beautiful. Poor Ginger


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw poor Ginger!

All of your pets are very adorable


----------



## ellissian (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks 

But it's actually Bailey who is hurt not Ginger! lol


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

oops! sorry, i should have remembered that!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 25, 2007)

It's ok, lol


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 25, 2007)

Are Bailey and Ginger both females? 

How long have they been housed together? You may end up having to separate them before one of them really gets hurt


----------



## ellissian (Jun 26, 2007)

No, they are both males and lived together for only 3 months. They are separated at the moment.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, I wasn't sure if they were both boys or girls the name Ginger threw me off 

Is the cage fairly large?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

I think Benn is beautiful! I absolutely love that brindle coloring. A friend of ours has a chihuahua that color.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 28, 2007)

luvthempigs, their cage is around 5ft by 3ft (maybe a bit smaller). I'm not holding out much hope of them getting along in the future, Ginger is still chattering at Bailey through the divider. Baileys wounds are slowly healing, I have since found another on his back and 2 on his chin. To be honest I'm not prepared to put Bailey at risk again, it's just not worth it. 

Snuggys Mom, I think you may of just made Benn's day!  He does'nt get called beautiful very often. lol 

I've never seen a brindle chihuahua before. You must try and get a pic, so I can see


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

A few more pics of my little girly boy. 

Eating








Drinking






Giving Kisseys






Stretching and yawning






Close up looking cute.








Hopefully when his fur is back, he won't be so scruffy looking!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Trying to getgood photo of Keyra and Milly is really hard.

This is the best I could do.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 29, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> luvthempigs, their cage is around 5ft by 3ft (maybe a bit smaller). I'm not holding out much hope of them getting along in the future, Ginger is still chattering at Bailey through the divider. Baileys wounds are slowly healing, I have since found another on his back and 2 on his chin. To be honest I'm not prepared to put Bailey at risk again, it's just not worth it.



Yea, I don't think I would chance it at this point with my own pigs either.

Milly, Looks like an absolute sweetheart


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks  He is a sweetheart, just a bit naked thats all.


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2007)

aww Milly is adorable! What breeds were his parents? His fur looks longer than most lops. 

He is adorable though!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Haley, I have'nt got a clue what breed his parents are. 

Milly is a lot like his mother with the long ears, same colouring/coat (when he has fur  )but he has the same shaped face as his father. His mother is a huge rabbit, where his father is smaller in size and ears. His father looks a lot like a Holland Lop but we don't get them here.

I will try and get pics of his parents, if the school let me.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

My only pet I have'nt posted a pic of.........Casey.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2007)

That picture is great. Cats always seem to have that look like they know they're better than the rest of us. Your staffie looks like such a sweetie. I'm a sucker for a really good staffie.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't they just......cats think they are so superior to everyone else. 


Another pic of Benn, just how I like him.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, What a sweetie!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 19, 2007)

I was going to start a new blog but then I thought no I want to honour Millys memory........not forget him.

So here's some pics of my new buns and one of the last ones I took of my baby Milly.













This is baby Hope and her silly ears! 



















And my new bun who does'nt have a name yet, suggestions please.


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

Hope's ears made me smile. I needed that. 

For the new bun, I like the name Ivory. Because she looks quite similar to my dear departed baby girl.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm glad Hope made you smile.  She makes me smile sometimes and we both need that right now! 

My new bun is a boy, can Ivory be for both girls and boys?

ETA Hopes ears look that way constantly except when she puts them back. Her first nickname of probably many is ' Dopey Doo ' because of those ears!


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

Eeek! Sorry, didn't mean to insult your new little MAN. Honestly, it seems like a gender neutral name to me. But you name him whatever you would like. If it were left up to me, alllllll the new bunnies would be named Ivory.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 19, 2007)

At last, the long awaited photos! They are just beautiful. Hope has a very 'loving' look to her if that makes any sense..? As for your boy, how about a name from 101 dalmations? Smudge, Bubba, Scout, Ralph, Chester, Smoky, Zephyr....


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

Hope is GORGEOUS!

I LOVE the butterfly guy, the name that came immediately to mind was 'Slinky', but I don't know why, lol.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Both your new buns are gorgeous! I love the first pic of Hope. I dont have any names yet, i'l get back to you later on tonight


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you  

Can I ask a question? Looking at the pics of all 3 of my buns do you think Milly looked ill and sort of sad. I can see it in his eyes... I think. Maybe It's just me he was dozing on my knee at the time, maybe I'm wrong. He always had that eeyore - sp?- look about him. 

Hope is keeping me on my toes by jumping out of her cage all the time. It amazes me how something so small can jump so high! She is such a funny girl.  

As for new buns name I'm thinking I want an outdoor name like a shrub, tree, plant type of thing. Along the lines of Willow or Bramble or something like that.


----------



## amundb (Jul 20, 2007)

Thistle seems like a good outdoorsy name


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

I will run Thistle by my son when he wakes up. He has claimed this bun as his own by way of an early birthday present. He will be 8 on Sunday.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 20, 2007)

Dandelion? 

I think that Milly looks very content. I've noticed that rabbits often look sadder when they are sleeping, but my guess is that is presumably due to the other eyelid making it look like that.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 20, 2007)

It has taken me forever to get to checking out your blog (there are soooooooo many to read...and I want to see everyone's bunnies).

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the pic of Milly stretching and yawning. What a beautiful boy he was.

Hope is a real cutie. Our Stewart (Holland Lop) had one ear that stuck straight out to the side for the first few months of his life. It was adorable.

Names for the new bun? Hmmmm....

Have you ever read _Watership Down_? Many of the rabbits in there have nature-type names (it's actually the book where we got Pipkin's name). I'll grab it off the shelf to look for some inspiration.

(getting up...walking...finding book...paging through...)

Here are a few: Blackberry, Hazel, Dandelion, Cowslip, Holly, Strawberry, Buckthorn, Hawkbit, Speedwell, Bluebell, Silver, Chervil, Campion, Woundwort, Blackavar, Acorn, Mallow, Ragwort, Groundsel

Hope those examples might add some inspiration. At times an animal's name comes so naturally, but sometimes it takes lots of pondering. I know you'll find just the right name. Keep us posted.

Mary Ellen


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the name suggestions, my son still can't pick one. I'm usually quick picking names but for some reason I'm stuck for this bun. I can think of girls names but no boys. 

Yes, I like to think Milly was contented while he was here. I still miss him like crazy, there are times when Hope makes it a little easier. 

She is so funny, always up to mischief. She is totally different to him, you can't take you eyes off her for a second. I had to laugh and admire her for working out how to escape out of her cage!  Milly could be trusted and had free floor time but not my little Hope she's a devil! lol 

No, I never managed to watch it, never mind read Watership Down. I used to cry when watching it as a child and never saw it the whole way through. I even cry when I hear bright eyes!


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 20, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> No, I never managed to watch it, never mind read Watership Down. I used to cry when watching it as a child and never saw it the whole way through. I even cry when I hear bright eyes!



Oh, I blubbered my entire way through the book to be certain. As I do with all the books in Brian Jacques _Redwall_ series and so many others. I bawled my eyes out when we found a baby robin fallen (nest and all) in our yard last spring. I had to do immediate research to figure out how to handle the situation. Thanfully there was some really good info on the net and mama robin did return...all a happy ending. Still I am a maniac until I figure out what to do to help.

Hope seems like such a fun bunny. I hope the male bun is calm and even tempered...she may need that in a mate. I know it works for Emmaline and Pipkin.

Let us know when you've got a name for the boy.

Mary Ellen


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

The new bun still does'nt have a name. I think he is going to find it hard adjusting to living indoors. 
He is used to roaming free outside, everytime I bring him indoors I think is stresses him out. 

I don't like having him outside but I have no room for another cage indoors with having 2 guinea pig cages as well. 

I'm not getting to know him very well or attached to him at all.


----------



## binkies (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh no, that really stinks. It is so important to bond to your pets, for both of you. I hope you can work something out.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 21, 2007)

I know, I feel bad for him.  

There is nothing I can do until he's neutered and I have'nt got the cash yet. 

Just out of interest how much has neutering cost for your buns?


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 21, 2007)

Neutering costs - it's been 3 years since I had Starsky done so I can't quite remember how much it cost. I think I have mentioned around Â£30 or Â£40 before, definitely less than Â£50.

Milly didn't look sad in his photos, he was a happy bunny. You were saying that Hope is a little devil when she's out - that is a really good sign. And if she can jump quite high she is obviously strong. I think she is going to do very well.

As for your chappy outside Cowslip would be quite fitting as he does have similar markings to a cow. I love cows! If he gets quite stressed when you bring him in - is there any way that you could let him out in near the entrance to your house and let him come in and investigate on his own? Rabbits are naturally curious so he would eventually come in of his own accord.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 21, 2007)

The price I've been quoted is more than 60 pound! 

I need to work out something for him and soon, it is'nt fair. I'm starting to feel like I should'nt of brought him home.  

Milly was a very happy bunny. I've got little holes in some items of clothing that he made. It was annoying at the time, now it makes me smile when I wear them.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 21, 2007)

*rabb1tmad wrote: *


> If he gets quite stressed when you bring him in - is there any way that you could let him out in near the entrance to your house and let him come in and investigate on his own? Rabbits are naturally curious so he would eventually come in of his own accord.



:yeahthat:

I think that is a great idea. During the summer months (May-October) our 3 bunnies live on our screen porch (except for very hot spells when I move them to the basement). That gives them access to the porch and inside.

I know what you mean about being able to find room. We HAVE to have at least 2 cages because 1 of the rabbits fights with the others. Add to that our 10 cats...one of which cannot be with the others for the same reason...and 2 bad boys who are regularly crated because of some recent litterbox accidents...

Our house looks like a series of cages, crates, litterboxes... It's always a challenge when we have overnight guests. There are 3 bedrooms in our house: ours, the cat room, and the bunny room. For visitors I have to do some quick thinking and lots of furniture shifting. But I wouldn't give up my furry friends for anything!

I know you will find the right set-up for your black & white boy. It will just take you some pondering and creative thinking. Is he in a hutch now? When do you bring him inside?

In the past we've also used a baby gate to keep animals in/out of a room. Like during the winter months when the bunnies are indoors. I will allow one of them free roam access in the room all day and block it off with a gate. (Though some bunnies will jump a gate...our Emmaline can...it takes2 gates stacked atop one another to keep her in...sound likeHope would be the same...) Is there a way you could do something like that for a period of time so the bunny could be indoors to get used to the house and all of you and yet perhaps not require constant supervision? It takes bunny-proofing the room...but it might be a way to get to know him better yet give him some space. Just an idea...don't know if it's practical for you.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm totally devastated! 

All my pics on my computer are gone! The person who is fixing it for me cannot access the my documents at all he keeps getting a access denied message. There is only one folder showing in the Hewlet Packard programme. 

All my pics and videos of Milly are gone, all my guinea pigs that have passed gone too. The kids birthdays, Christmas, school nativities and the recent trip to London were I took my daughter to see Wicked for her birthday. The only photos recovered are some hamster pics.......GREAT! 

I could kick myself for not backing them up on disc.  

I can't access my photobucket account yet, I'm hoping I have a few at least on there.


----------



## binkies (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh no!! I'm sooo sorry! I really hope you can get some special pictures saved off of Photobucket.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope so too.......everything I've posted on here should still be in photobucket, at least I will still have some of Milly but I took literally 100s of him. 

Although some is better than none, I won't have any video's of him and Keyra cat anymore.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 23, 2007)

:sad:Oh, no! I am so sorry. I lost all my Christmas photos last year when I had computer problems...and around the same time I accidentally taped over a video of our bunny Gingivere's first Christmas. UGH! I can relate to how you feel.

Thankfully you have the photobucket pics. I know it doesn't replace what you lost, but it is something.

I remember feeling soooooo devastated. Then I thought about people who lose their homes to flood or fire and lose all possessions. It didn't totally take away my feeling of loss, but it helped me to put it in perspective. And the incident has made me A TOTAL MANIAC about backing up EVERY TIME I put new photos on the computer.

Hope you're feeling better about this all soon. I'm sure a few of Hope's bunny antics will help tobrighten your day!:rabbithop


----------



## ellissian (Jul 23, 2007)

I got my computer back about an hour ago, I'm getting annoyed cause I can't get an internet connection...... my heads hurting! 

The man who fixed it said he got the pics on his comp, not sure if it's all of them. Fingers crossed it is, I will find out when I get the discs back tomorrow.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 23, 2007)

Yay I am online!:bunnydance:

I do have a few pics of Milly on photobucket too.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 23, 2007)

Some recent pics of baby Hope.































She is so funny and always getting upto mischief, not sure if doe's are more fiesty but she definately has the most attitude in my house!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 23, 2007)

Ahhh, she is so sweet, a little bundle of fluff. And those ears are just adorable. I know you said Hope was small but I didn't realise she was quite so small. No doubt she'll be catching up with others her age soon though


----------



## ellissian (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sure she will catch up. Her body looks tubby now compared to her small head, I just need her to lengthen a bit so she looks in proportion! 

Her ears look like they have both lopped now, this morning one was still sticking straight up now it's gone lopped.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope keeps scaring me doing the "rabbit playing dead" pose!:shock: I know it's only a sign of her contentment but it scares me so much when I first see her. lol


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Hope keeps scaring me doing the "rabbit playing dead" pose!:shock: I know it's only a sign of her contentment but it scares me so much when I first see her. lol


Yeh, I know that feeling. I will let the big bunnies do it because I know them well and know what they look like and stuff, but everytime I see the babies do it, I have to get them up. It brings back Flashbacks of Flash's death, and it really upsets me when they lie like that, even though I know that it shows they are happy, so I really can relate.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 24, 2007)

I know, it does bring Millys last moments flooding back for me too.  Although when Milly did it, it used to make me smile as I knew how happy and content he was.

Hope has a mega sweet tooth, she can seek out anything the kids have dropped on the floor. Yesterday she ate a strawberry Millions that must of gone under the chair, thankfully it does'nt look like it has effected her. She acts like a little sniffer dog when she is out of her cage and has to be watched like a hawk. I'm sick of warning the kids to be careful when they eat. :grumpy:


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 24, 2007)

awww your family of pets is just too sweet


----------



## polly (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope is really lovely, you have an amazing heart to take the bunnies that have problems and they will have a happy home with you whether it is for 1 week or 12 years


----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Polly, your making me blush! lol 

Just to let you know our new bun FINALLY has a name......................






HARVEY!

Not really very imaginative but I was sick of him being nameless. Hope and Harvey sounds ok together, I think.

Hope's ears have a mind of their own, the ear is sticking straight up again! lol They do make me laugh those sillyears of hers.


----------



## binkies (Jul 26, 2007)

what a wonderful name!!! It is so cute and matches him well.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 27, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Hope is really lovely, you have an amazing heart to take the bunnies that have problems and they will have a happy home with you whether it is for 1 week or 12 years





:yeahthat: :bunny18

Love all the pics of your furry family!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you 

Hope is really doing well, she is starting to remind me of Milly is so many ways. Maybe it's a lop thing I don't know, just now and again when she does something or looks at you I think .........Milly. It's quite strange but nice and sadat the same time.

She is starting to be a little buster and constantly eats and begs for more pellets, she is a lovely little girl. 


Just look at the size of her body now.



















I've just looked over at her and she is eating hay while she is laying down, lazy girl!

Harvey, is still finding it hard being brought indoors, he gets so stressed. I will need to get some new pics of him to post.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you 

Hope is really doing well, she is starting to remind me of Milly is so many ways. Maybe it's a lop thing I don't know, just now and again when she does something or looks at you I think .........Milly. It's quite strange but nice and sadat the same time.

She is starting to be a little buster and constantly eats and begs for more pellets, she is a lovely little girl.


----------



## binkies (Jul 29, 2007)

She is growing so fast! I know what you mean about Hope acting like Milly. Bt it is good in a way because it will help keep his memory alive.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

FINALLY some new pics of Harvey, they don't look any different to the last ones I posted of him as he always just......sits! lol 

Anyway here he is
























I don't think his other ear is going to lop at his age, I've never seen them both down like Hopes.

ETA Would you just look at the muck on my sofa, how embarressing! :shock:


----------



## Jenson (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww Harvey does look like the bun in my avvie! He must have some English in him, hehe!

And Hope is gorgeous, what a cute little face.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

Thankyou 

Yes, I think Harvey has some English in him too. Not sure about the rest, some sort of loppy breed.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

A few recent pics of my hammies Honey and Willow


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope's first time on grass.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

She looks in awe of the grass.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 4, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> She looks in awe of the grass.



I think she was. 

My baby girl chilling out!


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

She is so gorgeous:inlove:and looks so happy to be with you.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 4, 2007)

I love the new pics


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks, she does seem to have settled in well.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

I've just been uploading old mobile phone pics to my computer and thought I would share some pics. 

It's been a while since I saw most of these piggies as they are all at the bridge apart from Poppy.


Oh and forgive the quality. 



Baby Poppy at a day old.





Her mother Emmie.





Gingers mother and Poppy's grandmother Holly. I think they look alike a lot.





Gingers father Callie (Poppy's grandfather)





Gingers brother Bobo











and again at one day old





Gingers brother Fudge





And last but not least my heart piggie......Amber, Gingers sister. She only lived for 7 weeks, I still miss her now at times, she was a beautiful sweet baby. I find it ironic that I only managed to keep myheart babies Milly and Amber for the same length of time........7 weeks is no where near long enough.:?


----------



## ellissian (Aug 6, 2007)

New pics of Harvey. He is so at ease being indoors now, I'm going to build him an indoor cage in the next week or so.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 8, 2007)

Some pics taken today of baby Hope, she is growing so fast! 


This first pic makes me laugh as it does'nt look like her





























Oh and these are my REAL kids!  Who as you can tell look nothing like each other at all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2007)

First pic is awesome!

Your kids are so lovely. Can I have your daughter. I love her hair and smile. Man I can not wait to have kids.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes I will gladly send her over, she is going through the hormonal stage right now!  She would love living with all your buns, and her hair is a nightmare to look after.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG your children are sweet (almost as cute as Hope & Harvey :biggrin2.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the new pictures, what a couple of cuties! Please give them both a kiss from me.:big kiss:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you both of you 

Some pics taken today of my piggies. I've been to busy taking pic's of bunnies for ages that I forget to take some of my little big bottomed babies! 

Kimmi


















Poppy doing her Tamanian Devil impression





Hazel and Kim











A rare pic of Poppy standing still





Baby Bailey





















Poor Ginger did'nt even manage to get his pic taken, I will take one of him later!


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow I have just been though your 4 pages of blogs and what beautiful pictures!
I have an older daughter , she is 11 and my little boy is 5, your children look to be around that sort of age.
Hope and Harvey are just gorgeous buns, Hope is so much bigger now, can't believe how fastr she is growing! I have been curious lately about guinea pigs, might have to ask you sometime for more info about them...like are they affectionate if raised well?
Are they in any way similiar to buns?

My daughter may like one or two but I am sceptical...lol


----------



## ellissian (Aug 14, 2007)

Aw.... thankyou  My daughter is 10 and my son is 8 years.

Feel free to ask any questions, infact another member was asking similar questions only the other day! 

Personally I find guinea pigs lovely pets but they do differ a lot to rabbits. They show their affection so differently, my pigs are nowhere near as loving as my rabbits but that could just be the personality my pigs have. I do have one very fiesty little girl in Poppy....now she is a pig with attitude! lol :biggrin2:

My pigs don't crave as much attention as Hope & Harvey, pigs are social animals and love to share their lives with their own kind. Don't get me wrong they love their kisses and snuggles but not half as much, they soon tell me when they've had enough! They are also harder to litter train, somewill some won't, I have'nt managed to train one yet.

They are also very vocal some more than others. I have very vocal and sometimes demanding pigs. Especially you are not on time with their veggies, boy do they wheek for England then! 

Their diet is roughly the same as rabbits hay, veggies and good quality pellets. I've found they eat more hay than both of my buns.

Anything else let me know.  I really ought to take a video of them to show you, they look so cute when they run with their big bottoms and little stick legs! lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

Piggies are awesome, they are little alarm clocks. 

Can I have yours?

Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)*, *Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals , The Rocky Show and Friends and Indie is in the House


----------



## ellissian (Aug 15, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Piggies are awesome, they are little alarm clocks.
> 
> Can I have yours?
> 
> Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)*, *Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals , The Rocky Show and Friends and Indie is in the House



Of course you can Ali, I will ship them over along with Sian! 

Is there anything else you want.....dog, couple of cats or a hamster maybe!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

Hamster sounds nice.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)*, *Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals , The Rocky Show and Friends and Indie is in the House


----------



## ellissian (Aug 15, 2007)

Honey....Willow or both!

You will have to hurry though as I'm going to post the others soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Honey....Willow or both!
> 
> You will have to hurry though as I'm going to post the others soon!



Both!

Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)*, *Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals , The Rocky Show and Friends and Indie is in the House


----------



## ellissian (Aug 15, 2007)

Ha! Parcel shipped and on it's way! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Ha! Parcel shipped and on it's way! :biggrin2:



YAY!

Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)*, *Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals , The Rocky Show and Friends and Indie is in the House


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 16, 2007)

> They are also very vocal some more than others. I have very vocal and sometimes demanding pigs. Especially you are not on time with their veggies, boy do they wheek for England then!


LOL!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

I was in our local pet shop today, one of my fav hang out places with my baby daughter ....hehe, not sure if they sick of me yet, I hardly ever actually buy anything.
Anyway, I nearly lost it in fits of laughter when I heard their 11 guinea pigs "wheeking" together as they heard carrots being chopped!!!!
I was stunned, I imagined them to be like....MUTE, or pratically mute anyway.
I visit that shop almost every day but obviously not at din dins time for the pigs cause even I would have remembered that noise! 

:energizerbunny:

Not sure if I want a few pigs now, I got the noisy baby squealing, the delightfully noisy 5 year old boy whose favourite word is Fart, an older style dish washer that is horribly loud, a neighbour that likes chainsaws and BK running around under my feet demanding "pick me up, pick me up"! Not to mention the old water pipes that screech every time I try run the hot water down stairs! Wheeking little piggies might tip me over the edge here...lol Oooo but they are so cute...somebody stop me from even thinking about it. Please.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 17, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Not sure if I want a few pigs now, I got the noisy baby squealing, the delightfully noisy 5 year old boy whose favourite word is Fart, an older style dish washer that is horribly loud, a neighbour that likes chainsaws and BK running around under my feet demanding "pick me up, pick me up"! Not to mention the old water pipes that screech every time I try run the hot water down stairs! Wheeking little piggies might tip me over the edge here...lol Oooo but they are so cute...somebody stop me from even thinking about it. Please.



Lol, I know what you mean!  Your son made me laugh, my 8 year old sons definately the noisiest thing in my house!:biggrin2:

ETA pigs only wheek that much when there's veggies around, it's not a constant sound. They make quieter noises most of the time


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 17, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


>





Bailey looks like a parfait of chocolate and coffee ice cream, perfect layers of different colors. He's gorgeous!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 17, 2007)

Aw, thankyou Katie.  Can you see his little ripped ear that nasty Ginger did to him!:X He is my youngest pig, yet he is the heaviest.......such a lardy tubby boy! :biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Aug 19, 2007)

They are so wonderful aren't they! I just love mine.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 21, 2007)

New pics of baby Hope, she has grown so much! She has to be the worst animal I've ever taken pictures off, she NEVER sits still! :biggrin2:









































She has the most fantastic longest whiskers I've ever seen, they remind me of a persian cats!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2007)

Aww, look how big she is getting!I love her coat as well, it is so pretty!:bunnyheart


----------



## ellissian (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Jess 

A cutie pic of Keyra and Honey, thanks to Jenson for editing Honeys glowing eyes out for me. :hug:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

it's sooooo cute! *explodes*


----------



## ellissian (Aug 25, 2007)

FINALLY.....some pics of Ginger!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 25, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> FINALLY.....some pics of Ginger!


OMG Guinea pig noses are adorable!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally i found my blog! lol I'm not going to be able to update it much as i can't post any pic's at the moment. Sadly Ginger one of my pig's passed away back in April. Everyone else is doing good.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and i have something quite freaky to share. You all know Hope mainly looks like a grey bun. But she's black with gold and sliver flecks. Anyway...while bathing her today she turned completely black when wet, i swear she was the image of Milly!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 11, 2008)

Even down to the bald patches that i can't normally see (Due to Harvey pulling at her fur). She looked nothing like herself at all, just Milly. It was very strange, but in a way nice. Almost like holding Milly in my arms again


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 11, 2008)

*

Where is my parcel??? :grumpy:

JadeIcing wrote: *


> *ellissian wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ha! Parcel shipped and on it's way! :biggrin2:
> ...


----------



## ellissian (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm lol You know i noticed that too before i posted. What was i sending you again? lol


----------



## ellissian (Jul 11, 2008)

Ohhh was it Sian? You can definately have her now, her hormone's are way worse than before!


----------

